# 5000!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think someone needs a	:bump2: nudge	:bump2: to make a :clap2: special celebration	:clap2:!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Kimberly has past 5000!!!!:whoo:
Congratulations!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

OH - MY - GOODNESS!!! *5000 posts!* I can't even imagine what that must be like...
*Congratulations, Kimberly!!!*


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:jaw: :blah: What a monster mega blabber you are!! How do you find the time? and thank you too! No big celebration? Maybe you were yakking so fast you missed it!
:blabla:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was waiting for this day and knew it would be soon!!!!!!! LOL

Kimberly, you Yakker of all Yakkers, you!! ound:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh brother. I had to peek in here to post congratulations to someone. Doh!

No time for celebration. Piaget and the Fiesta Litter are celebration enough. Sowwy!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW!!! CONGRATS ON #5000, KIMBERLY!!! YOU'RE A FORUM QUEEN!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, you really did sneak by us all! CONGRATS on being the Queen Yakker of the forum.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think being the Queen is celebration enough  Sharing the puppies (even on cam!), Piaget's journey, etc.

Congrats and Thank you for all your Havanese knowledge!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:cheer2:Congratulations Kimberly!!!:cheer2:

You are a yacker. :blah::blah:LOL. Thanks for sharing everything with us.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Kimbery - the Yakker queen!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW! Kimberly- I am speechless!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*5000!!* I said....couldn't be, but it is Kimberly and she is always so busy helping us all out, so it makes sense.

*Kimberly you are the best!!!!:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: Thanks *


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kimberly, you really did sneak by us all!


Including myself! Ha ha!

Thanks gals!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Kimberly and also a big thank you for all the help and info you have given us. I guess you could thank us for asking you so many questions. ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

:hail::hail::hail:LET'S US PLEASE OBSERVE A MOMENT OF SILENCE:tape::tape:WE ARE IN THE PRESENCE OF ROYALTY!! THIS DESERVES A LITTLE JIG!







CONGRATS KIMBERLY!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kimberly,

You are the Queen! Wow - congrats on 5000!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie is only *8 posts* away! You better not sneak by us!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Darn it = I was going to try and sneak it by - I am not sure that it such an honor!??!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you kidding me Laurie?! That is halfway to 10,000! It is a complete honor. And here we don't ask you what other parts of your life you've been ignoring to achieve such a great honor, LOL.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> And here we don't ask you what other parts of your life you've been ignoring to achieve such a great honor, LOL.


 ound: So true! I had to quit my job. LOL!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

LAURIE,

IT IS A HONOR!!!! You help everyone here so much....it is a good time to thank you.

So....I will check back this evening to celebrate with you when you reach 5000!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so true, lets see, kids, DH, job, house - all ignored for my pups!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

HAHAHA! See I think we don't ignore them, we just train them accordingly- everyone at work knows what a havanese is and they quit playing my you tube videos and teasing me instead they ask me questions about their dogs. Also DH looks for places teh girls can go as well!

Amanda


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Good going Kimberly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go, Laurie - 5000! Good thing those aren't birthday numbers. ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michele, if it were, I would say that Laurie looks REALLY good for her age!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my - gosh 5000 years old!! No, maybe I better stop posting all together!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Laurie, at this rate, maybe we can get you to just tick off those last few counts in this topic alone. That's a great way to hit your 5000!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo:Kimberly 
Keep on yacking .. WE would be lost without your input !!
It is amazing how you manage to keep it all together - You are one busy bee .. 
Keep up the good work !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*MY 5000TH POST - DEDICATION*

I was going to let my 5000th post just pass, as long as no one noticed...but alas you guys are too smart and were not going to let me slide by.

I do not want to dedicate this to my pups, and my pups are not the reason that I am "still" on this forum. My pups are here to stay, and are never leaving me (hopefully I go first). 
I want you all to know that the reason I am still on this forum is because of all of YOU!! I have never been involved with such a wonderful group of people who share just about everything with you. Not a day goes by that I do not shed at least one tear, giggle, smile, and laugh out loud at all the pictures, videos and quips! I feel as if I have shared wonderful news, sad passings, fun jokes, serious and interesting information and just an amazing connection to people who share the same love that I do. These dogs are amazing - but their owners are just as amazing

Thanks!!
Laurie:grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Laurie!!!!! :cheer2: :whoo: :cheer2:

CONGRATS on 5000 posts! How exciting and what a great post. I agree with you that the members of this forum are what keeps me coming back to it. And that, of course, includes you! :hug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations Laurie and Kimberly! I had missed this thread until now!

WOO hoo...now that is YAKKING! lol

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug::kiss: Congrats Laurie!:kiss::hug:

:grouphug: We love you lady!:grouphug:

:tea:Here's to you:tea:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congrats Laurie. I couldn't agree more with your dedication!!! 

Kimberly you must have hit 5K months ago... looks like you are pushing the big 6K.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

A HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, LAURIE!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Congratulations on 5000, Laurie! *

What a sweet post!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, Laurie, you rule!!!!! Way to go, girl! You are so kind to thank the forum, when in reality you are part of what makes this a great place. Thank you too!! 

man, do I have some catching up to do , or what???


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

_*CONGRATULATIONS ON 5000 POST LAURIE!!!*_
*I AGREE WITH MARJ....YOU ARE A BIG PART OF WHAT MAKES THIS FORUM SO GOOOOOD!!! *


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Laurie!! Teddy send kisses to his godmommy!!:kiss:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Laurie,

You and Kimberly are the bombound:ound:

All your knowledge and experience help out so many people here!!!

Do you two do this :ranger: all day long???

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

LAURIE....YOU RED HOT YAKKING MAMA YOU! NOT SURE I WILL EVER CATCH UP! LEAD ON!







WE THOUGHT WE WOULD CELEBRATE!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan D said:


> Do you two do this :ranger: all day long???


LOL! I do start off my day doing that (after everyone has had their first walk and gets breakfast), while I drink my morning coffee. Then I come back later when I'm sorting through my daily e-mails. So, yes. I suppose there is an hour or two like that every day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

True, true, it really isnt too hard when your computer, or laptop is ON all day long for work, and you are rarely away from it. The forum is just a regular part of my work day!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

KARA, DID YOU SLIP BY US FOR 5000!!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh Kara.....come out and celebrate! It takes real talent to yak this much!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Come on Kara- we need to see your celebration post!

Congrats,
Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Where are you Kara? :brick: 5000! wow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Kara and 5000! You weren't trying to slip by were you???ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my! not even trying to slip by. lol I think my timing was just a weird one. 

Thanks!

Ya know, I was on another board the other day looking up something for a friend (a Yorkie board) and I saw some of the members there had 15,000 to 20,000 posts! WOW.

 Love u guys!

Kara and Guch!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Miss Yakker of all Yakkers!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! 15000-20,000? That's MEGA yakking gone WILD!!!! 

Seriously---:clap2: :bounce: :clap2: Congrats! :clap2: :bounce: :clap2:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go Kara (and you were MIA for a bit and still managed 5000). :biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

YEA! KARA IS BACK TO ACCEPT HER YAKKING AWARD! BRAVO!:first::second::third:AT THIS POINT IN YAKKING, YOU RECEIVE ALL THREE!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Michele, did you think we didn't notice number 5,000? You go girl! :blah: :first:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HEHE, I didn't know it was me until I checked the post. :doh: I didn't prepare anything special for this momentus occasion, so I'll just say thanks to all the forum members for keeping me yakking, laughing, crying and oohing and ahhing over all those puppies.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS MICHELE!!! 5000!!!*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Michele!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Michele! You've joined the yakkers extraordinaire. Congrats!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats...on getting to enjoy your life with a Hav. :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Michele! I'm impressed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Michele!!!! WOW...I remember when there were just a couple of handfuls of us on the forum... my how we've grown and how we YAK. congrats on 5K!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I am in awe! Congratulations!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

irnfit said:


> HEHE, I didn't know it was me until I checked the post. :doh: I didn't prepare anything special for this momentus occasion, so I'll just say thanks to all the forum members for keeping me yakking, laughing, crying and oohing and ahhing over all those puppies.


LOL! I love it!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Michele, keep on a yakking.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Michele!!! :whoo:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats Michele!! 5K is a lot a lot a lot of yakking! I love it and keep it up!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, 5000!!!!! Congratulations Michele!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MICHELE!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Michele!!!!! :whoo:

Hey, Missy! You aren't so far off either!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::drum:arty: Congrats Michele! arty::drum::juggle:

:clap2: 5000 :clap2:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Michelle....Julie, I see you are closing in on Michele!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations to the person who helped lead me to Teddy!:biggrin1: For that we will always be grateful!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Amanda! I noticed you're only 2 posts away from 5000! Are you preparing something grand? :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> OH - MY - GOODNESS!!! *5000 posts!* I can't even imagine what that must be like...
> *Congratulations, Kimberly!!!*


Holy cow, I just saw this thread and she's over 7000 now. Kimberly do you ever sleep?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh my! not even trying to slip by. lol I think my timing was just a weird one.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwww look at Gucci in the pool. How cute!!
Sheesh, I thought my almost 2000 posts was high until I looked around. I'm going to start taking the laptop to bed with me LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jan, but what would your DH say? ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Jan, but what would your DH say? ound:


How do you make the sound of snoring on here? :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:behindsofa: Amanda :amen:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WAY TO GO MICHELLE! I CHOSE RED CAUSE MAMA YOU ARE RED HOT WHEN IT COMES TO YAKKING! NOW COME ON OUT AND TAKE A BOW!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay the big 5000! Since my last monumental post, we have added a new family member so this is dedicated to Dasher! He is the most amazing little dog and I truly have Kathy to thank for producing the world's cutest little boy and the forum- cause likely without it, I wouldn't have Dasherman! I have had so much fun with this little pup and he has fit in our family more perect than I could have imaged! He has made Isabelle a happier dog that has learned how to play, Dora has someone who knows how to play with her and get in trouble with (they ate an entire bag of jerky under the hotel bed!) and DH is absolutely in love with him too! Also we forget he is a baby- we just took him on a week of non stop travel up to SF, staying in a hotel room, going to the beach with 50 dogs running wild, playdate, ferry rides, staying in the stroller while we eat, etc. And what does he do, each night when we get back to the hotel, run and grab his squeaky ball! Needless to say, I am in love 

Here is a pic of me and Dashie having fun on one of the ferry rides we took this week.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats amanda! so happy you're so happy.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats on 5000 !!!!!! I can see "happy" in the picture of you and Dashie. I'm glad you are enjoying his so.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - I have to say that you and Dasher deserve each other - the cutest Havanese and best Hav mom I know. Congrats on number 5,000! Thanks again for sharing your generosity on your two recent bay area trips - you are a very special person.

I love that Belle and Dora found the jerky and went under the bed to eat it. Little stinkers!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

YAY! :clap2: Amanda's 5000th post! :whoo: And it's such an awesome tribute to such an awesome little guy!

Amanda~ I can't begin to tell you how happy I am you have your "Dream boat", Dasher. He _really is_ one fabulous puppy!

_ Congratulations_ on making it to 5000, you _"Yakker Extraordinaire"_! :blah: :gossip: :kiss::hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on a great 5000th post Amanda! Dasher is adorable and you are a wonderful Hav mom. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Amanda! Dasher sure looks like he is having the time of his life!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, Congratulations on your 5000. Here's wishing you luck on getting to your next 5000. I love hearing about Dasher. He sounds like a winner.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2::drum:Congrats on your 5000th post Amanda!:drum::clap2::whoo:

Love the picture of you and Dash! It's wonderful that he fits in so fabulously ----- I'm really happy for you. No one deserves a great puppy more then you---:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Amanda!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, what a fun picture of you and Dasherman!! I love it. Congratulations on having such a perfect little boy for your family and for making it to the 

BIG 5000th post!!!!! :whoo: :whoo:

This forum wouldnt' be the same without you. I always love hearing from you.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON #5000 AMANDA!

I just love the picture of you and Dasher. The love is so apparent in your face.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

5000?? WOW! It's a wonder you have time to post so often! You both look so happy in that shot. I love Dasher's tongue out, he's so casual and yet so zesty!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS - JULIE ON REACHING 5000! :whoo: :thumb: :blabla:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- we need a special picture post! Congrats


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Amanda! A nice picture of our boy Quincy would be nice. CONGRATS!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie! Congrats on 5000!

How about 5000 photos of Quincy? 

Okay, just 5? eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Julie?!!!!!?! We are waiting for those pics of our Quincy boy. 

CONGRATULATIONS on reaching 5000 posts, girl!! :whoo:

Boy, do we have a lot to write about or what?? ound: I am sooooooo happy you are part of this amazing forum, Julie. Since way back, we've enjoyed your posts, your humor and those gorgeous pics of your Quincy.

(((hugs))) my friend! eace:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj~ You said exactly what I was going to say! :biggrin1:

Congratulations, Julie!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Julie - I second new pictures of Quincy. And I love your posts. Keep going girl.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Oh Julie?!!!!!?! We are waiting for those pics of our Quincy boy.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS on reaching 5000 posts, girl!! :whoo:
> 
> ...


Julie........My sentiments exactly!!!!"CONGRATULATIONS "!!!!
I especially enjoy the pics of Handsome Quincy!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

WOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON #5000 JULIE!!
Yep, we'd love some more Qunicy pics!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Amanda, I missed yours! congratulations! I love that photo of you and your Dash Man! Cool.

Congratulations Julie! I love your photography skills, especially with such a great subject as Quincy... or Quincy & flowers!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks:hug: You guys are the best!:first:

OOPS! I had forgotten to post a pix of my Quince!:brick: I'll try to get one posted asap!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie said:


> Thanks:hug: You guys are the best!:first:
> 
> OOPS! I had forgotten to post a pix of my Quince!:brick: I'll try to get one posted asap!


:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Julie!:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well Julie? :suspicious:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We took Quincy and Robbie on a walk on the trail and then stopped by the park to play alittle.

Here is Quincy last night on the slide!:eyebrows::becky::eyebrows::becky:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh he's just so cute Julie. Although he doesn't look like he wanted to pose for you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He was all excited really and didn't want to sit still. Lacy was taking him down the slide and on the swings. He is a silly boy!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, I love photos of Quincy! He's such a handsome boy. I can tell he's a bit distracted in the pic  His muzzle is looking good, Julie!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is improving Jane---but not as good as I'd like! We are no where near having a pure white muzzle like Lincoln......but we still have hope!:wink:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wooohoo!!

You people are soooo quiet... hahahahahahahaha!









It just doesn't stop does it....bla bla bla ....and every second word is "cute" & "hav' "









hahahahahaha!!









This place is too funny!









Congratulations ladies!!









Where do you find the time!? hahahaha!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzanne, you're a hoot!! Love it. 

There's our Quincy boy! What a handsome dude. I think it's so cool that he enjoyed the slide and swings with his big 'sis'. Love the photo, Julie!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

It's funny to look at the start of this thread and see how the numbers have changed since then.
The 2 new puppy pictures are darling!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy 5K Julie!!!! Quincey is the best!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey Missy, I just noticed when I was reading the iphone thread that you're right up there now too. Happy 5K to you and I'll have to say that Jasper and Cash are just too darn cute!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, things really sneak up, don't they!

CONGRATS ON #5000 MISSY!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Missy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Missy! :whoo:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WAY TO GO QUEEN MISSY! ME LIKIE PEOPLE WHO LIKE TO TALKIE!!







YOU ARE THE TOP BANANA!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats Marj! :whoo:

Looks like Suzanne caught you!:bolt:ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy & Marge -- Wow, you two sure have lots to say...and I've enjoyed reading your post. Keep up the yakking!!

Missy -- can you check to see how many times you have typed IWAP. ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW!! snuck right up on me!!! Marj, I am so honored to be celebrating this milestone with you. 

Dale, that IWAP is as much of a condition as MHS. It never goes away, but I am trying to control it. 

Lisa, thanks for the compliments on my boys...I think they are pretty cool too. 

I can't tell you how much this forum and all of you mean to me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! I knew I was close, but didn't realize......... thanks everyone!! And whaddya know? This one's my 5001 st post! Cool. 

Missy, I love that picture of your boys! They are so adorable.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Supper Yakkers!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON #5000 MARGE!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

:whoo:Congrats on #5000 Marge - keep it up we adore your comments!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Congrats, Marj and Missy! We love you!!*


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

MISSY & MARJ


----------

